# 1937 Colson Imperial project



## fatbike (Jul 23, 2012)

Colson project. One of my favorite Colson bicycle's 1937 long wheel-base tall framed Imperial. Parts still needed: Delta horn handlebar button, maybe a decent set of 37 peaked fender set " with the factory mouse cut out" and nice Delta Alum twinke rear light. The ones I have are in need of some serious work. there probabaly nor repairable, I don't yet.

Horrible flourecent light and cell phone photo but you can an idea. 


Thanks


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 27, 2012)

Neat! I don't think I've seen one of those before. I have a parallel bar version that's LWB, need to put that one together sometime.


----------



## fatbike (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks Adam.


This is an excellent original example of a 1937 Imperial but badged as a Packard with it's actual Original WF badge. One of my altime favorites.


----------

